
“AI Is a Human Right” – Marc Benioff, CEO SalesForce - chirau
https://twitter.com/Benioff/status/1088204113228283905
======
ohiovr
Can we start on some kind of human right to be free of robocalls first?

~~~
tonyquart
Yeah, dealing with these robocalls are really frustrating. I choose to just
ignore those calls now. Sometimes I also look up the numbers on Google and
block the numbers immediately. I also read a nice article at
[https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/) about this topic.

~~~
ohiovr
Get spectrum robo calls too damn it lol. They are so hell bent on up-selling
me tv service they just can't give up trying.

